# What is this?



## Eaheisler (Jun 3, 2013)

This has been in every filtering process I have done on gold fill batches. From nitric, to the Clorox / mutation acid &. It won't settle so I can't do a proper siphon.


----------



## grance (Jun 3, 2013)

hhmmm lighting isnt real good but at a quick glance looks like solder mask gunk to me.

What were you processing?


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 3, 2013)

I am processing gold fill. I just rinsed all those filters out with bleach, got it warm and now letting it sit to see what happens.


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 3, 2013)

It is settling in warm bleach. The color has also changed from a thick swamp mud grey to a brown almost like a melted crayon.


----------



## glondor (Jun 3, 2013)

What steps do you follow to process your gold filled? Please be as specific as you can. The answer may be in the process.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 3, 2013)

Since you are using mutation acid, it could have mutated into almost anything. :shock:


----------



## jeneje (Jun 3, 2013)

Eaheisler said:


> This has been in every filtering process I have done on gold fill batches. From nitric, to the Clorox / mutation acid &. It won't settle so I can't do a proper siphon.


What is mutated acid? I have never heard of this...What is the chemistry?
Ken


----------



## griptheweasel (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you guys have your badges?


----------



## Claudie (Jun 3, 2013)

This subject has been covered before. Spelling, especially when referring to chemicals, is extremely important. Sometimes only one letter off can change everything, it pays to read over your posts and correct mistakes before posting.


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 3, 2013)

OK spelling lesions aside what can I do to avoid this swamp muck.
1. incinerate the items
2. nitric wash
3. filter (this is where my muck starts to show it's face
4. Clorox / "Muratic" acid wash
5. Filter (more frustating muck)
6. SMB
7. siphon 

Every step that involves running a filter has this crap in it and I can't seem to get rid of the s... (this word was removed, We have standards and rules here on the forum, these rules are expected to be followed by all members who wish to be a part of this forum). The worst part is I can see shiny in it so I know it's eating some of my gold.

Edited Butcher


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

Eaheisler said:


> OK spelling lesions aside what can I do to avoid this swamp muck.
> 1. incinerate the items
> 2. nitric wash
> 3. filter (this is where my muck starts to show it's face
> ...


----------



## jeneje (Jun 3, 2013)

I will be the first to tell you the language you wrote is un-acceptable, please refrain from this. This is not appropriate.

Ken

edited to remove the quote, thanks jim for seeing that.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

jeneje said:


> I will be the first to tell you the language you wrote is un-acceptable, please refine from this. This is not appropriate.
> Ken



Quoting his inappropriate language without censoring the offensive parts just doubles the amount of offensive words on the forum.

I hope he enjoyed his short stay here.

Jim


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 4, 2013)

Eaheisler , I am offended by your behavior 

1 you do not use spelling control, Since we write about chemicals this could be dangerous, If it is to much work to use correct spelling you should not be at the forum
2 you use offensive words, they do not belong here
3 This is the most important : Every single time you find a new category you will find a topic Language, it is also in your profile, and you will also see it if you would take the guided tour. Or if you read the safety category. It is made by Harold, and it is important.

so here there are 2 options, you could not be bothered to read it or you ignore it. 

I don´t know if you will be banned and if, you do deserve it, if not here are some recommendations for you 

1 Edit your offensive post 
2 read about language on the forum and respect that
3 get a spelling control 
4 apologize for you languages 
5 Read more and post less 


scm


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah....... That's about all i needed to read!


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 4, 2013)

To anyone who was offended by my language I'm sorry, the spell check is auto and my I phone isn't recognizing the word "Muratic" ... Frustration is exactly that and in my profession frustration expressed any way other than taking someone who f'ed up out back and beating the snot out of him is concidered good to go. I guess my 5 tours have left me a bit jaded.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 4, 2013)

That "auto correct" feature of the new phones has caused more headaches than keg beer. I don't know why they call them "smart" phones. :|


----------



## glondor (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do you wash with hcl/bleach? I am guessing you know this dissolves gold...Right? As for the muck..... Look for posts on metastanic acid.


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 4, 2013)

I wash with HCL / Clorox because that's what lavenstar's DVD told me to do. Thanks for the tip on what to search for.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 4, 2013)

You should disable the auto correct feature on your phone.


----------



## Geo (Jun 5, 2013)

i can try to help. it seems you are really trying. slow down, the gold is not going anywhere fast. you almost got the process right. when you incinerate, start your wash with the least corrosive and work your way up. water rinse in boiling water to remove any soluble salts. hcl wash in boiling hcl will remove any tin or other oxides (mostly). follow with another water rinse and the material may be clean enough to work with. are you testing the prior washes with stannous chloride?


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 5, 2013)

My HP Touchpad change words all the time but I go and change them back what I want. I'm not a good speller that why it 's not turn off. My 2 cents.

Jack


----------



## butcher (Jun 5, 2013)

Eaheisler,
I edited the post above to remove an offensive word, I did not notice until reading further replies that your post had already was edited to remove offensive content, this is unacceptable, if you cannot control your language you will not be welcome here simple as that.

I am glad your post was edited before I had a chance to read it, this gives you a chance to remain a member here, but you have put yourself on notice, so my suggestion is do not push your luck, I will not edit another post of foul language from you, without the banning button included in that edit.

Read and study this is how we learn.

Here is a topic I suggest you begin with: 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=14035

You have a great opportunity to learn a valuable skill here, it is not easy to learn, it can take years of study and hard work, If you wish to be a part of this group the first thing you will need is to be able to follow the rules.

I hope to see you become one of our fine members, please do not mess this up, think before you post.


----------



## kane333 (Jun 14, 2013)

Eaheisler said:


> I wash with HCL / Clorox because that's what lavenstar's DVD told me to do. Thanks for the tip on what to search for.




"Lavenstar"? Did you mean Lazersteve?

I have Lazersteve's DVD on Processing Gold Filled Scrap. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't see on that DVD anywhere, that Steve says to use HCL/NaClO to wash anything with. On Step #3 "Recovery" @ 8:23, Steve tells us to use Hydrochloric/Clorox to "dissolve" the gold. Straight Hydrochloric is used for the washes. He also uses Distilled Water for some of the washes.


----------



## Eaheisler (Jun 16, 2013)

Once again I apologize for my language and, not rereading my posts to correct anything that may changed from my auto correct. I thank you for not banning me and, will watch my language going forward.


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Steel or metal strainers have no place here when your working with acids. You should be using plastic.


----------

